
French teenager hurt by shattering iPhone - kqr2
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20090812/tc_afp/francebritaintechnologyapple
======
hughprime
Is this really possible? If possible, is it really likely that it would have
happened twice, within three weeks, in two adjacent countries, after millions
of iPhones have been in service without any "random explosion" incidents for
well over a year now? Is it more likely than the competing "teenager does
something stupid and lies about it" scenario?

~~~
tlrobinson
If a certain batch of phones (or most likely, batteries) were defective, then
you would expect failures to be clustered together.

------
dkokelley
_Apple allegedly offered a refund for the girl's iPod on condition that the
family sign a confidentiality agreement._

Now I don't know all of the details of what happened, but this appears to be
the wrong action by Apple. The replacement is without condition. The
settlement is in return for confidentiality.

